# prospective carts :)



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I wanted to share a couple of pictures of a cart I am interested in. The dimensions are right, it appears to be in good condition, and the price is right too.
I already have a tooling around cart so this would mainly be a cart that I could use for light showing this Summer. Nothing too strenuous but, I'd also love to be able to use the cart for "outings" as well.
Personally, I love Governess carts so naturally I like this one; even though, it's a bit plain IMO.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hope your horse is really quiet,once your in that ,your not getting out two quick


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Not so sure ditching the cart, in any rig, is going to be safe or quick... Probably best to have an easy going horse between the shafts in any situation... Getting out of the Meadowbrook requires flipping a seat and exiting through the back which, is hardly an easier or quicker way out.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Though simple I think it's lovely- I like that style as well. It looks nicely kept. Very beautiful.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> Not so sure ditching the cart, in any rig, is going to be safe or quick... Probably best to have an easy going horse between the shafts in any situation... Getting out of the Meadowbrook requires flipping a seat and exiting through the back which, is hardly an easier or quicker way out.


I know what your saying ,but they are also known as a trap, and for good reason


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Aye, still a good point Jimmy I will keep it in mind.
I've been talking to the owner of the vehicle and so far it sounds/looks like it is in very good condition. I am thinking if I were to purchase it I would perhaps reupholster the seats, add a wicker basket, carriage lights, change the whip socket to brass, and perhaps find a handle for next to the back door.


Anyways, she sent me some additional pictures. If any of you out there can point something out that looks suspect I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

looks a nice well put together cart,I,m not a lover of sitting sideways on when driving though,I always seem to wrench muscles In my back I did ent know I had


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Although it is a lovely cart, It is not really proper for showing in a pleasure class. You could do it, but sitting sideways will be difficult to get your horse moving well. You will be encumbered and not be able to move as freely as you would want. Also you would have a hard time using your reins and whip easily. I don't think you will be happy with showing in it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If you are looking for a cart for parades and picnics, fancy drives in the park or special pleasure classes, like antique vehicle, I think it is great!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

aye, I bought it. 
Honestly, I just really enjoy these older vehicles and getting the opportunity to try 'em out...
I should have been more clear... I don't plan to show legitimately in this but, rather just enter in some "fun shows/outings" hosted by our local driving society. I spoke briefly to a woman who is a member of the local driving club and she mentioned that the club hosts a number of fun turn out events (basically everything you just mentioned Taffy) so, I think we might give it a-go! 

Also, hubby and I enjoy hauling out to go for drives together and I think this cart is just darling for that.

I will probably re-sale it this summer/fall if I get serious about showing in driving, & invest in something more suitable... 

I'm quite impressed with how well it seems to fit my girl. It's a tad wide but, the shafts appear to me, to be a good length on her. It's also, despite incredibly heavy, quite well balanced.

Also, the woman I bought the cart from is quite involved with the club and offered to let me tag along/groom for her for various events. I'm really excited to have been given the opportunity to watch and learn, it was a very generous proposition.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yea that is great news! I saw you were offering your meadowbrook for sale, so I was wondering if you got the new one. I cant wait to see some photos. 
The cart sounds perfect for what you want to do with it.
Also great that the lady is letting you tag along, Driving people are so nice, usually.:wink:


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Aye, so far everyone I've had the pleasure to meet has been very friendly and inviting. I feel like since it is such a small community of equestrians that they genuinely want new comers to join the sport. I found a trainer somewhat nearby to help us along with driving and she has been a pleasure to work with as well. I am beyond smitten with how well my trainer, myself, and my mare seem to get along. We still have A LOT to work on and towards but, It has been an unparalled experience to even get to this point. I never would have guessed this is what we would be doing but, I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Today was a lovely day so I took the opportunity to drive my girl.

We did a lot of trotting and turning work which was really fun. She did an excellent job, IMO. She tried very hard though, somewhat distracted by literally every single horse from three different properties making a ruckus trying to see what she was doing...

We drove for about 20 minutes in the arena and went for a little cool down through a local neighborhood.

some stills...


p.s. 

critique on cart/harness fitting is appreciated! This is the second time she's been hitched to this cart. The first time just to ensure it was a close enough fit. Though after watching the videos hubby took, I already have some things in mind to adjust for the next time I give it a go...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is hard to see from the angle of the photos, but it looks good from what I see.
It is a* BIG* cart. I was thinking it was a little bitty thing.
Would love to see more, But lookin' good!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

looks a nice turnout I hope it's lucky for you,I see your mare already has the lucky white ear


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

So question for the more knowledgeable out there... My tugs/traces attach the the swingle tree underneath the cross bar. What is the most appropriate type of harness for this vehicle? I've been trying to do some research on it and I've heard conflicting views on various turn outs similar to how mine attaches...


Coachman's Delight, Inc. - Training and Outfitting for the Sport of Carriage Driving









For instance... This gig looks as though it attaches in a similar area to where my cart does however, the line of draft was put into question which makes me wonder if a breast collar style would be more appropriate for where the swingle tree is.


CarriageDriving.net | The Carriage Driving Webzine | Articles, News, Classifieds, Resources for the Carriage Driving Community









Then there is this one where the traces attach darn near the axel which, would seem to be more suitable for the above harness... However, there was no mention of it being inappropriate for the turn-out.


Though on the ADS they say as a general utility vehicle they should have collar harness...


5. FOUR-WHEELED DOG CART, TRAP, OUTING WAGON 
DEFINITION: These are informal vehicles of
 general utility. As such they may be 
painted to suit individual taste within the bounds of tradition and general practicality. 
 HARNESS: The harness may have a bridle 
with D-shaped winkers, with or without 
side-check bearing rein; Liverpool or elbow 
bit; Kay or rim coll
ar and hames; hames 
may have connecting chain at bottom of hame
 straps both top and bottom, saddle of 
English pattern with French or Tilbury tugs
 for four-spring carriages, or as a saddle 
similar to Surrey harness for three- or
 end-spring carriages; breeching. 
Pair harness is similar, used with either trace bearers or breechings. Leather pole-straps 
are usual. 
 ATTIRE: The driver wears country-style clothes with a derby, felt or straw hat 
according to season and weather. The groom wears stable livery with a derby hat. 
HORSES: The horse, or horses, usually sta
nds 15.2 to 15.3 hands, has good all-round 
straight action, good head carriage and possesse
s adequate substance for the weight of 
the vehicle. Good manners are important and 
the horse should be capable of trotting at a 
smart pace.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I would ent be a lover of the traces being so low,a horse could easily get it's leg over them and then you would have some fun,and I think breast collar or full collar is a matter of personal choice with light driving carts/carriages ,your not pulling great weight.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas! (almost)


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*governess cart*

well hellow there thats good you have joind the governess cart club.
i have one to and i have had it for over 25 years now and its a great little cart. check out my albums there are some pictures of mine there con grats yippy.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*photos.*

ashley i would love to see your pictures.
dont for get you have to drive side ways and also i think you have to have a few children on board to so to speak and dress up in peariod costume as takeing your little charges out for a drive.
thay are a great cart and i would keep it and that would last you a life time mine is nearley 110 years old and is in great condition it was made in 1904.


----------

